# Slovak: Skoré uzdravení



## Draz

Co znamená anglicky Skoré uzdravení? it could be get well or something like that?

thanks


----------



## Azori

"Skoré uzdravení" is Czech. In Slovak it's "skoré uzdravenie". Literally it means early/quick recovery. "Skoré uzdravenie" or "skoro sa uzdrav" translates as "get well soon".


----------



## Draz

Sorry i wanted to write unzdravenie, in slovak.
thanks for the information.


----------



## robin74

Get well soon. But it's Czech, not Slovak.


----------



## Plzenak

lior neith said:


> "Skoré uzdravení" is Czech. In Slovak it's "skoré uzdravenie". Literally it means early/quick recovery. "Skoré uzdravenie" or "skoro sa uzdrav" translates as "get well soon".


 

skoré uzdravení - slovo skoré v češtině neexistuje , říkáme brzké uzdravení 
                     - the word skoré doesnt exist in czech language , we say brzké uzdravení(literary) /uzdrav se brzo ( get well soon )


----------



## Azori

But Google does give some results for _skoré uzdravení_.


----------



## texpert

It certainly does, to my genuine amazement. 

I don't recall ever hearing or seeing it, though it might have to do with some dialect. It also seems to have been a part of the ancient vocabulary (http://vokabular.ujc.cas.cz - _skoro, skóro, skořě, skóřě adv. brzo: skořě sě shledámy.._).


----------



## Azori

I looked at those once again and it seems to me that most of them (if not all) were written by Slovaks. Look like wannabe attempts to write in Czech.


----------

